

FreeBSD OpenSSH Hole? - conformal
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.tech/35731

======
Demiurge
>Sometimes I feel a bit sorry for them (and for him), but then the next minute
I don't feel sorry because there's damn good reasons they won't be told about
what I found.

This is hard to believe, is this the leader of the OpenBSD project saying he
won't tell anyone at FreeBSD if he finds a hole that affects every FreeBSD
installation? Or am I misunderstanding that message?

~~~
aspidistra
Here's some previous, from de Raadt, Dec 2013:

"Basically, it is 10 years of FreeBSD stupidity. They don't know a thing about
security. They even ignore relevant research in all fields, not just from us,
but from everyone."

[http://www.itwire.com/business-it-news/open-
source/62641-cry...](http://www.itwire.com/business-it-news/open-
source/62641-crypto-freebsd-playing-catch-up-says-de-raadt)

~~~
Demiurge
He might think they're stupid, that's not hard to believe. What's hard to
believe is that he's altruistic enough to work on a huge open source project,
but not enough to inform someone else of a hole that would affect a lot of
people.

------
pvg
Context-free mailing list drama (starring Theo de Raadt)? Seems perfectly
flagworthy.

------
jlgaddis
See this e-mail from Bob Beck (of the OpenBSD Foundation):

[http://article.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.tech/35728](http://article.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.tech/35728)

There is no security hole, he says.

~~~
roeme
This mail dates earlier than the OP linked. See
[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.tech/35722/](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.tech/35722/)
for a threaded view.

------
Sprint
No, just someone crumpy about lack of funding.

~~~
pyvpx
yeah, I'd be grumpy too if everyone uses your SSH implementation and can't
even be arse'd to buy a friggin' CD or a t-shirt...then pooh-pooh the entire
OpenBSD project, probably over that very SSH implementation.

don't let reality hurt your tender sensibilities ;)

------
icantthinkofone
Theo is Sloppy Mo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnXZB9SkS44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnXZB9SkS44)

